# Presidents Day Coyote killing contest?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone up for a Coyote killing contest?
We can have it take place between (Feb 18 - Feb 21, 2011) Friday-Monday (Weekend+Presidents Day since some people don't get pres day off)

Not sure what to do for a prize yet...Determine winner by amount of coyotes killed...just take pictures of the coyote and include a piece of paper with the date of the kill.

Since its a coyote killing contest, trapping/hunting both work for kill coyotes unless everyone decides they want it to just be a hunting coyote contest. 

This would help us eliminate some of the coyotes in Utah and its fun 

Let me know if anyone is interested or has ideas for the winning prize.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont know about a contest but I will be out on presidents day trying to put some dogs down.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

same here 
i really hope the snow slows down by then...im afraid its gonna snow monday then itll ruin my plans to get some coyotes X(


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wind is my biggest enemy.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Do Wyoming dogs count, cuz i'm heading to wyoming tomorrow to hunt for the weekend?? If they do, i'd be interested.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ya i think we'll just do a bragging rights contest 
So just take pictures to share your kills with everyone 

Any state counts


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Keep in mind that they are in the mating season right now so coyote vocalizations might work better than rabbit squeels right now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Wind is my biggest enemy.


Try some Pepto; take a half bottle down, should have you fixed within the hour, good luck!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > Wind is my biggest enemy.
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > Wind is my biggest enemy.
> ...


Oh man thats funny! Maybe Gas-X! :mrgreen: 
I would love to get in on this but I will be working Friday-Mon morning.
I guess I can go out Monday and give it a shot.
Oh and I love it when the snow flies for coyote hunting. Seems to get them moving.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

:shock:  :shock:  :O•-:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i would be down but i gotta work on sat. maybe i could get one on monday.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm getting on a planeright now to go hunt in Alaska. If I get some coyotes I'll post em. But I'm going for Wolf so pray for the wolves to come to me!!!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a Presidents Weekend Coyote viewtopic.php?f=57&t=32618


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

No luck for me, all I got was a nice hike in knee deep snow with snowshoes 
good exercise though


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

We did 3 sets on the first set of the day I was doing the calling and we got one to come into 75 yards of my buddy, but it had me pinned. Just as he swung his rifle it noticed him and took off an he got 2 shots off with his 30-06 before disappearing over a hill. It reappeared 500 yards out still jogging or trotting a long and I got 2 shots off but none of them connected. 

My friend said that he was going to lose a ton of sleep over that stupid coyote. On the way home he fell asleep in the car. Some how I think he is over it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I bet that was exciting! One more educated coyote X( ...lol


----------

